# i want to download virtual bartender



## dashang (Jul 21, 2007)

I dont know what is it flash or something else.
I want to download* virtual bartender 1 and virtual bartender 2 from this site: *www.virtualbartender.beer.com/VB2/ So please tell me solution*


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2007)

3 thread on d same topic *wats wrong with u?*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63434&highlight=virtual+barten

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63530&highlight=virtual+barten

*Reportin'*

dis will tell u wat is *FLASH*


----------

